# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أين خراسان وبلخ الآن ؟

## العصورالوسطى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل يمكن أن يخبرنى أى أخ أين موقع خراسان ومدينة بلخ الآن ؟ وماذا كانوا فى العهد الإسلامى ؟

----------


## التقرتي

خراسان الكبرى (تعرف باللغة الفارسية,خراسان بزرگ) منطقة جفرافية واسعة. من الناحية التاريخية: يشمل إقليم "خراسان الإسلامي" شمال غرب أفغانستان (مثل مدينة حيرات) وأجزاء من جنوب تركمانستان، إضافة لمقاطعة خراسان الحالية في إيران. من مدنه التاريخية: حيرات و نيسابور و طوس (تعرف بإسم مشهد اليوم) و بلخ و مرو. أما خراسان الساساني فقد كان أصغر من ذلك. جاء في أطلس تاريخ الإسلام عنه: "كان قلب الدولة الإيرانية الساسانية ومصدر ثرائها هو إقليم خراسان، وقاعدته نيسابور. وكان إقليم خراسان الساساني أصغر حجماً من خراسان الإسلامية. فقد كان يمتمد من شرق لوكانيا (جرجان)... وكانت حدود خراسان الشرقية تقف عند نهر المرغاب".





ولاية بـلخ
ولاية من الولايات الـ34 في أفغانستان تقع شمالی البلاد و عاصمتها مزار شريف

----------


## العصورالوسطى

جزاك الله خيرا أخى

----------


## نهلة المهر

عفوا أخي الكريم.. الروابط لا تعمل ، جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------

